

Zynga Acquires Toronto's Five Mobile, Creates Toronto Mobile Studio - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/zynga-acquires-torontos-five-mobile-creates-toronto-mobile-studio-2011-07-08

======
reducedjuice
Congrats to Ameet and the team at five!

------
coryl
Anyone know what FiveMobile has worked on in the past? Looks like their a dev
shop, with not much experience in games.

~~~
EvilTrout
I looked into this and could only find mention of an app for The Score and
Cineplex. Seems like nothing related to games to me, so the acquisition seems
odd?

Toronto already has around half a dozen mobile game developers - I'm curious
as to why they chose to acquire this particular shop.

~~~
coryl
What are some other mobile game developers in Toronto?

